# How much 4 candy paint jobs



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wondering if 6 or 7 G will get me a candy job
No patterens body is straight on 83 coupe.
So Cal


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

yes u can...


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ALL DAY!!!!! FOR THAT PRICE I WOULD ALSO TROW IN PATTERNS IF U WANTED SOME!!!!!!!! DO SOME HOME WORK ON PRICESS BEFORE U TAKE UR CAR ANY WHERE!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Thriller said:


> Just wondering if 6 or 7 G will get me a candy job
> No patterens body is straight on 83 coupe.
> So Cal


Hell yeah. Make sure you see pictures of candies the painter has already done. Amateur candy painters seem to tiger stripe the hood and deck lid and sometimes have candy build up on the edges of the fender/doors/quarter panels


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


>


Nice work. Whats your location?


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

It all depends on if you just want a paint job or does it need bodywork. If its just paint then yes but it also depends on the painter because no painter that has any pride in his work will paint anything without going over it.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Post pics of your car, also where u located


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Where u located?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

double post


----------



## masandifer7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Amateur candy painters seem to tiger stripe the hood and deck lid and sometimes have candy build up on the edges of the fender/doors/quarter panels


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IM LOCATED IN SANTA BARBARA IF ANY BODY GOT ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO ASK!!:guns:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> Hell yeah. Make sure you see pictures of candies the painter has already done. Amateur candy painters seem to tiger stripe the hood and deck lid and sometimes have candy build up on the edges of the fender/doors/quarter panels


this is true...


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I GOT CANDY!!! GREEN CANDY OVER RED,YELLOW, N ORANGE FLAMES! I JUST FIXED THE CHIPS AND MY HOMIE AIR BRUSHED THE CHIPS AND I GOT BUSY WITH THE CANDY!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS!!! SERVING CUSTOMERS LIKE DOPE FEIN'S !!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------

